# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Corydora

## scoobydoo

Where can I go for a variety of Corys ?

----------


## Tristan

petmart usually has...
most i've seen is at QH...

----------


## David

hi sb

to fine more than 6 species of corys in one shop may be difficult, usually Tiong Bahru, rainbow, petmart, aquamart, Gan, ......

----------


## DEA

hihi
one thing i'd like to point out, it's corydoras, plural corydoras, no corydora
rainbow has only a few common species at any given time
send bros isn't up and running yet
tiong bahru (the bigger shop) does get stocks of rare cories once in a while, and the smaller one usually has good variety

----------


## David

DEA.....ReLaX !! ......bReaTh....bReaTh.......[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## qicheng

Any idea when Seng Brothers will start up again? Thinking of getting a school of C. Sterbai, dunno where to get also...

----------


## sherchoo

> ----------------
> On 12/29/2001 12:56:43 AM 
> 
> Any idea when Seng Brothers will start up again? Thinking of getting a school of C. Sterbai, dunno where to get also...
> ----------------


QC,

You're not the only one... me to waiting to get Sterbai from SB, unfortunately they are still not ready. Pass by the place today when we went to Gan's. Still looks the same...

----------


## kelstorm

i saw quite a number of species in Lor Halus. Next to Pacific Marine. abt $2-3 each i think? can't remember much.. sorry.. coz me is now a marine convert. used to love leopard and panda codys..i used to keep a 3ft planted tank with abt 8 of each... love the way they dig the sandbed to look for food.. hahaha.. hope i have been of help. :Wink:

----------


## DEA

gan currently has julii (a bit fragile, needs lots of tlc), melini and metae
coming in next week should be agassizzi

----------


## David

wasted he's not bring in the cute little one in his 6ft tank :Sad:

----------


## ccs

> ----------------
> On 12/30/2001 11:08:50 PM 
> 
> wasted he's not bring in the cute little one in his 6ft tank 
> ----------------


think i have a similar one in my 4 ft too
 :Smile:

----------


## akoh

Guys ! check out QH for Sterbai !, plenty ! plenty ! I think they 're asking for 2 bucks/pc ! Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## sherchoo

Akoh,

$2 for C.Sterbai..... I don't think so lah. Saw it something like around $6. Can anybody confirm, if that price I'll go and grab them....... TIA

----------


## DEA

if $2 help me get 10 ^ ^

----------


## akoh

They're juvenile about 3/4 ", hope I didn't mistaken it for other cories , anyway let me check &amp; I'll get back to you guys ! Cheers !  :Wink:  

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## leonghui

Saw Sterbai at Rainbow selling for gasp! $8!

----------


## akoh

Sherchoo ! DEA ! Confirm lah ! just bought 10 pcs this afternoon, let me know if you guys want to check it out this weekend ! need to make some arrangement , cheers ! [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## DEA

best
10 it is ^ ^

----------


## akoh

DEA ! QH have Albino Sterbai ( &amp;gt; 1" ) too ! 12 bucks /pc ! What You reckon ? if I can get a good deal ! Cheers man ! 
[ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## DEA

albino? *shiver*
i'll pass ^ ^

----------


## sherchoo

> ----------------
> On 1/1/2002 9:27:16 PM 
> 
> Sherchoo ! DEA ! Confirm lah ! just bought 10 pcs this afternoon, let me know if you guys want to check it out this weekend ! need to make some arrangement , cheers ! [] [] 
> 
> Akoh 
> Safe Diving ! 
> ----------------


OK... I'll take 10 too..... but I'm leaving to Brazil on Sat...how?

----------


## akoh

sherchoo ! keekeekee ! if that's the case ! buy it when you're there ! cheaper ! maybe 20 cts / pc only ! keekeeekee[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]. Anyway what's ur ETD on Sat., OR alternatively we can check it out tomorrow morning or afternoon, evening I'm out ! coz' got swimming classes to conduct !. Oh Yah ! before I forget again ! there are also 1" sterbai ( very good condition !) for 3 bucks !. Let me know and I'll make arrangement ! Cheers!  :Wink:  

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## leonghui

I wonder, guys, how many corys can I keep without overcrowding the bottom in a 4ft x 2 ft x 2ft tank?

----------


## Simon

that u gotta ask DEA aka Yimin, his gravel is moving [ :Grin: ] 

i got abt 20+ or more in my 4ft

----------


## leonghui

I try to keep cories to 1 of each species. So far, they are schooling together and doing fine. Don't like to crowd them though, looks very messy.

----------


## Simon

they do better in groups of 6...

----------


## DEA

if your tank bioload is ok, 60~70 shouldn't be a problem
1 of each species isn't really good
imagine yourself living somewhere where you can't see another human being, just simians of different species

----------


## leonghui

Coz I keep Gold Tetras and Cardinals as well, not just cories.

Also, when I feed, it seems that the more active c.aneus always grab all the food. 

Weaker ones like Panda always seems to lose out.

So far, I have:

1 sterbai
1 swarhzi
1 albino aneus
1 green aneus
1 emerald aneus
1 panda
1 melini
1 atrophonous
1 metae
1 elegan
1 "skunk"
1 concolor.
1 pepper

DEA, what do you have?

Wanted to get Aldofo, but too ex.

----------


## DEA

i can't really remember how many
i know i have 1 albino tho ^ ^
panda
sterbai
melini
metae
arcuatus
julii
trilineatus
schwartzi
axelrodi
melanistius
sodalis
leucomelas

aldofoi are quite expensive
been eyeing them
burgessi too
robinae
xygatus
undulatus
gracilis
argh
too many

btw
what's atrophonous? i only know astropersonatus
and you have concolour? the one that's red and black? where did you find it?

----------


## leonghui

Grabbed it at Ben's last week. Only $3! Maybe still got if you go down.  :Smile: 

Treating it for a bit of white spots.

The exact name is atropersonatus. Grayish white body with black mask over the eyes. Supposed named the "masked" corydora. Very cute.

Is your tank a pure Cory tank? Wouldn't it be kinda overloaded?

BTW, my brother is also a cory fan. He works in Japan and tells me that Japs are totally nuts about them too.

He says that there is a Cory shop in Shinjuku with over 50 species! He even says that he has a "Gold" aneus in his 2ft.

Where did you find the axelrodi?

----------


## akoh

DEA ! I bought my concolour from C328, not too sure whether they still have it ! check it out ! cheers !  :Smile:  

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## qicheng

Seng Brothers is up for business, there's lots of sterbai  :Smile: 

He says it's best to go on thursdays when he is more free, weekends he will be too busy with the import/export stuff

----------


## DEA

c328 has EXPENSIVE cories
i got mine from gan and seng bros mostly, including the axelrodi
yar, i kept 1 astropersonatus b4, rescued him from petmart (in a mixed tank of fish), dunno if he's still with me, haven't seen him lately
mine is a discus tank with cories

akoh, concolour kinda big rite ^ ^
reminds me of RTB shark, the colour scheme

qicheng, issit jun chi that told u?
the younger one i mean

----------


## qicheng

Erm, I dunno their names leh, but I talked to both of the guys working there...

It seems they lost alot of stock because the govn was forcing them out of FF Rd, so many broods were lost (upwards of 50%), many tanks with eggs which they couldn't transport...

So they can't sell much cories (needed some negotiation to make them part with 10 pygmies [ :Grin: ] ) as they need to breed them to replenish their stock.

Also, the Sept 11 incident meant zero business for them for quite some time...  :Sad:

----------


## gchoo

> ----------------
> On 1/4/2002 12:08:23 PM 
> 
> Seng Brothers is up for business, there's lots of sterbai 
> 
> He says it's best to go on thursdays when he is more free, weekends he will be too busy with the import/export stuff
> ----------------


Hey,
where exactly is Seng Bros located? along Neo Tiew Rd before Gan?

----------


## leonghui

Hello DEA, just made a trip to Tiong Bahru today.

Ben still has stocks of Concolor. I also bought a Cory Bicolor (pretty rare one) from the other shop. Hope this helps!

----------


## DEA

3 bux ea?
will be there tomorrow

----------


## qicheng

Yup, just a few turns into the road, you'll see a gate on the right with a signboard with their name.

----------


## leonghui

The concolors at TB is normal size.

----------


## kevintan12

Dropped in on Seng Bros today. They told me that they have very few types of Corys. They are aiming to be fully operational after CNY. Dropped in on Qian Hu as well, saw some Sterbai @ $15 each. Very ex. I believe Tiong Bahru is a better bet.

----------


## akoh

Any Barbatus ? Pls update ! Thks

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## leonghui

I think I saw it at Clementi, but not sure, it was beside a tank with a Giant C.Elegans.

Thinks it's expensive though,

----------


## rain

i got myself a pair of C.Sterbai !!! for S$5 each i thk. and the lastest additional is a blue tail corydoras, have yet to find out the latin name for it though.

----------


## gchoo

> ----------------
> On 1/4/2002 9:29:39 PM 
> 
> Yup, just a few turns into the road, you'll see a gate on the right with a signboard with their name.
> ----------------


Sorry... abit blur here... where exactly is it? along Neo Tiew Rd? I went along there but no Seng Brothers signboard leh?

Also where is the Tetra farm har?

thanks in advance... :Smile:

----------


## rain

....... and im looking for the following corydoras too. some of whh i dont thk i can get in singapore. for more information u can go to 

http://www.planetcatfish.com/ilibrary/com_index.htm

adolfo cory
arched cory
bandit cory
burgess cory &amp;lt;--- this guy is really very cute !!!
evelyn's cory
flag tailed panda cory &amp;lt;--- very pretty too
gold cory
ornate cory


ps : the blue tailed cory that i got most recently is known as corydoras spectabilis, quite a rare find in singapore i thk.

----------


## DEA

> ----------------
> On 1/17/2002 4:02:25 PM 
> 
> adolfo cory
> arched cory
> bandit cory
> burgess cory &amp;lt;--- this guy is really very cute !!!
> evelyn's cory
> flag tailed panda cory &amp;lt;--- very pretty too
> ...


adolfoi, arcuatus can be found in singapore
what's the bandit you're talking about?
evelynae you can forget about
burgessi i think seng bros is trying to get in
the rest i have no idea what species they are

spectabilis is the one with the blue splotch at the tail?
you're right, they're very rare, haven't even seen ONE b4

----------


## Simon

yimin, gan got another species of corys.. dunno whther u seen it b4

----------


## rain

yes DEA, spectabilis is the one with the blue splotch at the tail and i saw and bought them at [email protected] from petmart. at first i didnt get them cos i thought they were injected with dye. then my bf came along the following day and commented that the blue looks natural. 

so i bought 2 from the remaining 3 there. didnt know its such a rare find [ :Grin: ] . maybe the sole one is still there  :Wink:

----------


## rain

DEA, if u come across adolfoi and arcuatus do drop me a pm so that i can go buy them soonest [ :Grin: ] .

thanks :Smile:

----------


## DEA

wait
what colour are they?
look sorta like leopards except for the blue blotch at the tail?

----------


## rain

yup DEA, u r the expert here on corydoras.

the one has blue colourations on the tail and the rest of the fish does look like the leopard corydoras.

is there another type ard?

----------


## DEA

actually no
i was afraid you might have gotten the painted albino cories

----------


## rain

really [ :Embarassed: ] 

let me provide the link here and u verify for me ....

http://www.planetcatfish.com/ilibrary/com_index.htm

under the common name of 'Millennium Cory'

thanks.

----------


## DEA

i know what that one looks like
what i don't know is what YOURS look like
but if they look the same it should be ok

----------


## Simon

ahhh.. this I saw b4

----------


## rain

ok will try to take some pictures of my corydoras. but they r all so quick on their 'feet'. hard to catch them still even for half a nano second !!!

ps : simon, where did u see those corydoras?? do they look like the link i have provided to DEA???

----------


## lsz

DEA,

NSA's corys look exactly like the millenium cory in the link.
i caught for her.

----------


## DEA

:Smile:  
i oso wanna catch leh
hahaha
don't bite me lsz

----------


## akoh

adolfoi and arcuatus hmmmm! think I saw them at Qian Hu about 2 wks ago ! Check it out ! Cheers !

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 1/18/2002 1:09:29 AM 
> 
> ok will try to take some pictures of my corydoras. but they r all so quick on their 'feet'. hard to catch them still even for half a nano second !!!
> 
> ps : simon, where did u see those corydoras?? do they look like the link i have provided to DEA???
> ----------------


at Gan ask yr bf to bring u there..  :Razz:  sorry cant remember how it looks like, all i know is that the species is new since i last visited him

----------


## rain

> ----------------
> On 1/18/2002 2:31:13 AM 
> 
>  
> i oso wanna catch leh
> hahaha
> don't bite me lsz
> ----------------


DEA, later me call in the CIA, FBI, MI6 plus the SAS to catch u huh  :Wink:  

 :Smug:

----------


## lsz

haha i take off your shorts and throw you into my jaguar tank. 

you sure will laugh very loud 
[ :Grin: ]

----------


## leonghui

Just came back from Japan, the cory species there is totally amazing!

At any one time, at least 60 species of cories, lots of unidentified ones.

Bought a Royal Elegans from there. Had to buy heat packs to ensure it doesn't freeze!

BTW, Anyone who likes Julis should go to Clementi to rescue them.

They are huge but as conditions are so bad, they are dying off.  :Sad:  

I bought two myself.

NSA, anyway, Qian Hu does have Aldofo, but really expensive at over $20 per piece. Also, do let me know if you find the blue ones that you found at petmart alright? Thanks a lot.

----------


## Simon

any pics of yr royal elegans? Gan oso have juili

----------


## rain

simon, r u talking abt a pleco ?? or corydoras??

----------


## Simon

nsa, me referring to leonghui's reply abt his royal elegans.. yes, i heard of royal pleco but not royal elegans...

C. elegans is the one in the banner above

----------


## Simon

if any of u see any C. elegans.. please inform me.. I like to increase my collection to 6-8

----------


## rain

simon, i dont thk this is a C. elegans. 

the cory u have up there has solid patch of black on the dosal fin, while the eleganas has 'rays' of black.

but then again, i also cant find the name for it too. where did u buy them from?? i am VERY interested in purchasing hehehehe [ :Grin: ] ... and how much r they ???

----------


## Simon

nsa, what u mean by rays of black? i look thru the fish bible and thats the closest i can get to id this bugger.. I presently have 3, 2 r abt 3cm while the other one is ard 5cm.. got them from H20 but onli left 2..  :Sad:  



where is it?

----------


## rain

> ----------------
> On 1/22/2002 3:08:05 PM 
> 
> nsa, what u mean by rays of black? i look thru the fish bible and thats the closest i can get to id this bugger.. I presently have 3, 2 r abt 3cm while the other one is ard 5cm.. got them from H20 but onli left 2..  
> where is it?
> ----------------


simon, im not too sure myself. u can go to http://planetcatfish.com to have a look. chk under 'scientific names' 'corydoras elegans' ....

i am super confused over the man types of cory too  :Razz:  but urs r still a very very pretty one [ :Grin: ] how much r they again ????

----------


## Simon

ard $4 ea

I oso check the gallery liao.. and so far, C. elegans is the closest... even in the comment part, they state that C. elegans is similar to C. napoensis, C. nanus and C. pestai, C. undulatus.. but i look thru the pics and it doesnt look like the one above  :Sad:

----------


## rain

simon, have u chked out the site??? i have gone thru that entire catagory for corydoras but cannot locate urs ...

maybe should ask DEA abt it since hes the cory king here LOL [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

hahahaaa

----------


## DEA

this one confirm have
http://nettaigyo.com/corydoras/index-e.html

btw, please don't give ppl hats to wear hor, especially when they can't fit into them

----------


## Simon

yes, cory king?[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

this one looks like one of my cory in my 4ft


or this one? C. napoensis

----------


## leonghui

Guys, instead of looking at these websites, check out the japanese ones:

They are the authority on cories.

No joke, they see all sorts of stuff for cories there.

Here's the site.

http://nettaigyo.com/corydoras/

http://www.evergreen-jp.com

I have just one c.elegans and 1 royal elegans, will try to take a picture of it. It cost me 1000 Yen, which is about $14. And took a ride all the way from Shinjuku. Really kinda royal treatment.  :Smile: 

NSA, c328 ocassionally has c.elegans I found one in a real bad tank, all alone and brought it home.

Anyone rescued the julis there?

----------


## DEA

> ----------------
> On 1/22/2002 8:04:15 PM 
> 
> this one confirm have
> http://nettaigyo.com/corydoras/index-e.html
> 
> ----------------



why, the index-e part too humble for you?  :Smile:

----------


## leonghui

Oops, did not see your post. Check out the evergreen one. It even has the price.
I know, but I think there's an english section, but the evergreen one is kinda gallery only.

Its a internet site which delivers cories.

----------


## Simon

its in japanese... [ :Knockout: ]

----------


## leonghui

Yup, like I'd said, gallery.

----------


## rain

i am quite confused over the corydoras now. will look thru the site ...... [ :Knockout: ]

----------


## leonghui

Hello, I definitely saw a C.elegans in C328, it's in the tanks to your left when you walk in. It's rather large.

----------


## coryfav

Simon, was looking at your 2 pictures.

The top one looks like C. Elegans, the bottom one C. Napoensis.

I'm refering to my ABC book - Colored Atlas of Miniature CATFISH, by Dr Warren E Burgess.

Hey, one day all cory people should sit down together with our pictures and books, and talk CORY...! What do you think? There're so many similar ones that we're getting confused. (Too bad my book doesn't have anything called C. Similis. And by the way, my 6 are doing pretty well, colours are in, active but still crossing my fingers and keeping sharp eye on them!)

Wait a second... have you seen the picture of C. Polystictus? Hmm... Quote: ...is spotted, particularly anteriorly, with unmarked fins. Most of the other spotted species have at least a mask or banded caudal fin.

Someone was asking about Bandits - C. Metae.

And I also relised many weeks after I got my C. Julii from QianHu, that they looked more like C. Trilineatus. Quote: For a long time another species of Corydoras, C. Trilineatus, went under this name. According to Nijssen the true C. Julii is rarely imported. C. Julii is often confused with C. Trilineatus, which has a reticulated head pattern. In C. Julii the head is spotted. Besides, Julii is smaller and more compact.

But I must say that I recently saw what looked very like C. Julii in Pasir Ris Farmway and also in Tiong Bahru...

One last thing for C. Adolfoi lovers (me included). Watch out for C. Imitator, a long-snouted form of C. Adolfoi...

Cory all the way! :Wink:

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 2/1/2002 9:52:44 AM 
> 
> Simon, was looking at your 2 pictures.
> 
> The top one looks like C. Elegans, the bottom one C. Napoensis.
> 
> I'm refering to my ABC book - Colored Atlas of Miniature CATFISH, by Dr Warren E Burgess.
> 
> ...


this is id by planetcatfish as C. napoensis

coryfav, Gan has C. julii (confirm)
I oso saw a long-snouted species at the bigger shop in tiong bahru (cant remember how it looks)

----------


## DEA

imitator is a highly prized long nosed version of adolfoi because it is so very rare
julii are very distinct from trilineatus once you know what to look for
look at the head
also in the same family are reticulatus, leopardus and a few more i can't remember
leopardus is even less often seen in the hobby

h20 had polystictus long time back along with the guapore
very gian at that time, but ex, and no $$
gan has metae, melini, julii and sodalis at the moment

----------


## LeAnne

saw some new corydoras from tiong bahru market(the bigger one)
maybe it can interest u guys..
i try to identify them for u..

----------


## foxemty

> ----------------
> On 2/1/2002 10:33:23 AM 
> 
> imitator is a highly prized long nosed version of adolfoi because it is so very rare
> julii are very distinct from trilineatus once you know what to look for
> look at the head
> also in the same family are reticulatus, leopardus and a few more i can't remember
> leopardus is even less often seen in the hobby
> 
> ...


DEA, are they wild caught; gan's? what much do they cost?

----------


## Simon

fox, Gan's r wild caught.. for price, u gotta ask him personally

----------


## foxemty

> ----------------
> On 2/1/2002 3:28:54 PM 
> 
> fox, Gan's r wild caught.. for price, u gotta ask him personally
> ----------------


Thanks. Did you guys ever seen Gan having common wild caught cories such as sterbai and panda? just curious

----------


## Simon

nope

----------


## DEA

wild caught pandas would be a sight for sore eyes, man
i'm waiting for the day when i can have pandas in my tank that're as hardy as my sterbai

----------


## foxemty

> ----------------
> On 2/1/2002 5:52:03 PM 
> 
> wild caught pandas would be a sight for sore eyes, man
> i'm waiting for the day when i can have pandas in my tank that're as hardy as my sterbai
> ----------------


[ :Grin: ] Heh, I think one day sterbais will be as weak as pandas, considering the mass production of them. better buy lots of them and keep now. Pandas used to be much better last time.

This tread is getting really long [ :Grin: ]

----------


## DEA

thankfully i got mine early
you know the problem with having fish in your tank?
you can't tell how big they really are
i buy cories from gan, thinking they're quite big
ends up my sterbai are bigger

----------

